# Ice On My Bionic



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

DO NOT TRY THIS!!!!!!!!! i got d3 ics port to boot on my bionic, its Hascodes port not mine so dont ask me, i just know that the d3 and the bionic are a lot alike and just tried it.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> DO NOT TRY THIS!!!!!!!!! i got d3 ics port to boot on my bionic,


the tabs on browser


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> DO NOT TRY THIS!!!!!!!!! i got d3 ics port to boot on my bionic,


no to almost everythign! just in case u r wanting to ask
nothing but touchscreen works really


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice job now this will be part of my flashing addiction


----------

